

Commenting Code Properly - sailfrog
https://github.com/sailfrog/hnreader/blob/master/hn.py

======
sneak
The comments are stupid, the headline is wrong, and you're parsing HTML with
regular expressions.

It would be hard to craft a submission worse than this.

~~~
sailfrog
The submission was meant to be humorous, sorry to disappoint. No matter how
you slice it parsing HTML from a 3rd party site is a major hack, though this
does however work nicely (itch scratched). Lastly I have some other ideas for
submissions so don't judge this as the worst just yet.

~~~
sneak
> No matter how you slice it parsing HTML from a 3rd party site is a major
> hack

WebKit seems to do just fine. I think you're making excuses.

~~~
sailfrog
Until the source site changes the URL, or the URL arguments, or the page
structure, or the doctype, or the CSS selectors, or the element ids, or
whatever it is you key on to ferret out the content you care about. Scraping
data embedded in markup not bound to an API spec is fragile regardless of how
"properly" you parse it because there is no guarantee of structural
consistency.

------
eccp
Don't use regexes to parse HTML, use BeautifulSoup instead. Also, don't use
"brogrammer" style comments, they are not funny enough.

~~~
eccp
Something like: <https://gist.github.com/3850232>

------
donutdan4114
I thought it was funny. I'd rather see funny comments, than no comments at
all.

------
talleyrand
Love it! Code comments need more adjectives and Culture Club lyrics.

------
wjgeorge
err, no.

